# Problem mit Umriss in Objekt umwandeln  Corel11



## dersese (14. September 2008)

Hey Leute, ich bin am verzweifeln,

Ich will ein Logo entwerfen mit Schrift drin. Am Ende soll alles als Vektorgraphik vorliegen. Die Schrift soll umrandet sein. Den Umriss muß ich dann in ein Objekt umwandeln und da passieren die Fehler wie man in dem angehängten Bild sieht. 
1.Zeile: nur Schrift.
2.Zeile: Schrift mit Umriss.
3.Zeile: Umriss in Objekt umwandeln... Fehlerhaft

Zeile 3 sollte aussehen wie Zeile 2
Woran liegt das und wie kann ich es einigermaßen schnell lösen das Problem ? 

Schriftart: arfmoochikncheez. ttf
http://home.arcor.de/seseweil/corel/
 Hilfe.jpg

Danke!

Gruß Sese


----------



## ink (14. September 2008)

Moin
Sieht hart nach nicht geschlossenen Pfaden aus.

mfg


----------



## dersese (14. September 2008)

Und wie löse ich nun das Problem?
Habe schon versucht vorher die Schrift als Kurve zu konvertieren und dann erst den Umriss aber mit dem selbsten Ergebniss. Und wenn ich Kurve automatisch schließen lasse hab ich trotzdem noch diese Bereiche....
das ganze tritt vor allen Dingen dort auf, an denen kleine Winkel (z.B. W Innenseite) auftreten. 
Gnaz Kriminell wird es bei einem Zweizeiler bei dem sich die Umrandungen überschneiden...Da weiß man dann garnicht wo man anfangen soll mit dem schneiden.

Gruß Sese

P.S: 
Hey ein Neustart von Wondows und schon geht es...
Komisch komisch... vielleicht sollte ich mir einfach das X4 holen 

Trotzdem DANKE!


----------



## ink (15. September 2008)

Moin
Das klingt nach zusammengesetzten Pfaden.
Wie die genaue Lösung dazu aussieht kann ich leider nicht sagen, da ich nicht mehr mit Corel arbeite.
Aber eigentlich sollte beim händischen Zusammenfügen (die Punkte die sich am nächsten sind) alles wieder gut werden 
Auch das Zurückwandeln der zusammengesetzten Pfade sollte Abhilfe schaffen.

mfg


----------

